# heftiges video



## mj23 (23. Januar 2006)

hi,

schaut euch das mal an.
http://www.wimp.com/pulledin/

als erstes habe ich zwar darüber gelacht, aber ich denke die wahrscheinlichkeit ist gegeben, das der angler das zeitliche gesegnet hat.
ich kenne mich mit big game fischen nicht aus, ist die rute an den kampfgurt befestigt oder nicht?

da kann man nur hoffen, das er irgendwie die bremse lockern konnte.

gruß
mj23


----------



## Jirko (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

moin mj23 #h

für den fall, daß man(n) wirklich mal über board gehen sollte (rute & rolle sind über die harnessösen fest am harness eingeklinkt), hat ein jeder big-gamer inner hosentasche nen scharfen cutter, mit welchem er im extremfall die mono durchneiden muß (kann)... ist sozusagen pflicht und wird im vorab von der bootscrew gecheckt > survivalkit sozusagen #h


----------



## mj23 (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

aha!

ist aber schon imposant, was für eine kraft die tiere haben.
der zieht den angler vom board, als würde dieser nichts wiegen!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

Bin mir nicht mal sicher ob der Mann überhaupt einen Gurt an hatte...|kopfkrat!
Aber eine Feine Aufnahme:q


----------



## Ralf-H (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

Moin,
ich würde erstmal mich am Boot - und dann die Rute/Rolle an mir festmachen.
Es ist die Frage, ob man das überhaupt schafft, bei einem Tempo von 50km/h unter Wasser das kleine Messer zu finden und sich loszuschneiden.

Welch ein Horrorgedanke, mit dem Typen zu tauschen.......
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## wodibo (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

Den Gurt hatte er an. Es sieht aber so aus, als ob er kurz vor seinem Abgang die die Rute vom Harness gelöst hat. Ich würde wohl sitzen bleiben und den Rest der Crew überlassen. Jedenfalls war der Fisch noch nicht ausgedrillt.


----------



## Lotte (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

moin-moin,

beim letzten norge-treffen in berlin haben doch die freunde vom big game club auch einen solchen film gezeigt!!! der ist nach einiger zeit wieder aufgetaucht und hatte "nur" 2 gebrochene rippen und hat ne stunde später bereits wieder einen marlin gedrillt!!! kann leider nicht sagen, ob es sich dabei um den gleichen film handelt, aber es kommt mir fast so vor!!!


----------



## Jirko (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

ist nen anderes video lotte... kommt dem gesehenen aber sehr nahe  #h


----------



## HD4ever (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> Jedenfalls war der Fisch noch nicht ausgedrillt.



das ist nicht zu übersehen .....  |uhoh:
hoffe auch das er wieder aufgetaucht ist ....  
wie gut das ich von meinem Boot immer nür kleine fange ...  :m


----------



## noworkteam (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> moin mj23 #h
> 
> für den fall, daß man(n) wirklich mal über board gehen sollte (rute & rolle sind über die harnessösen fest am harness eingeklinkt), hat ein jeder big-gamer inner hosentasche nen scharfen cutter, mit welchem er im extremfall die mono durchneiden muß (kann)... ist sozusagen pflicht und wird im vorab von der bootscrew gecheckt > survivalkit sozusagen #h


 
und das soll funktionieren ??? beim abtauchen in die hosentasche den cutter suchen ?? mit salzwasser an der pupille die mono sehen und cutten???|kopfkrat die atmung dürfte ja auch recht schwer fallen... 

glaub ich nicht so wirklich...so ein cutter hatten wir beim fallschirmspringen auch dabei,..., falls die reserve nicht so richtig will,..,hinsichtlich der situation und der äußeren umstände des betroffenen,.., ich sag mal so beim springen klappt das nicht so toll (welche leine ist nun der verursacher meiner misslichen lage, hab noch 6 sekunden zeit) und wenn ich mir vorstelle dabei auch noch durch das wasser gezogen zuwerden (hab noch luft für die nächsten 20 Sekunden), nee, ich glaub das wird auch nix......zumal ich denke das man beim big-game-fischen das cutten als notfall-verhalten nicht regelmäßig trainiert....

deftiges video hope the best für den betroffenen.
gruss

noworkteam


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

Hallo mj23,hallo Lotte dies ist eine Sequenz aus dem Film den wir (BGFCD) letztes Jahr auf dem Norge Treffen gezeigt haben.Es handelt sich um einen der legendärsten Big Gamer weltweit und zwar um Steward Campbell der trotz seiner jahrzehntelangen Erfahrung beim Drill dieses ´Granders´(Marline ab 1000 Pfund Gewicht)einen der elementaren Anfängerfehler machte nämlich nicht die Rute beim ´Wiren´(Wenn der Mate den Leader greift !) immer zum Fisch hin auszurichten.Durch diesen Fehler hat sich das Vorfach über die Rutenringe geschlungen und hat ihn nachdem der Mate nicht mehr halten konnte über Bord katapultiert.Bei dieser Aktion wurden im übrigen alle Rutenringe vom Leader der ja meist im Gegensatz zur Hauptschnur(80 Lbs.) einige Hundert Pfund Tragkraft hat abrasiert und Spritzten wie Geschosse ins Wasser.Ich kann dich im übrigen beruhigen die Wahrscheinlichkeit in der Tiefe zu verschwinden ist gering da im Normalfall die Hauptschnur durch den Druck der Flucht des Fisches im Verhältniss zu deinem Körpergewicht reisst.

                                    Tight Lines               Jan|wavey:


----------



## larsgerkens (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

ich würde trotzdem ungerne in seiner haut gesteckt haben


----------



## woolver (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

Hi jo ich habe IMMER ein scharfes Messer bei mir.Ich fische meistens Stand Up und das Risiko ist zumindest bei Leihgerät nicht klein.Aus diesem Grund befürworte ich eigenes Gerät im Berreich Afrika und Lateinamerika.In den USA oder den amerikanisch geführten Lodges ist das Gerät im Normalfall Spitze.Auf den Azoren ebenso.Aber die Gefahr die beim Big Game mitspielt gibt ja auch den Kick.Wichtig ist ausserdem das Crew und Angler beim Briefing vorher exakt absprechen wer,was,wo und wann.Ich bin ebenso der Meinung das unerfahrene Angler immer mit einem Kollegen,der es schon kann,fischen sollten.Dann noch striktes Alkeholverbot auf dem Boot und die Risiken sind minimiert.Am Boot festgeschnallte Angler,die sich dem Anschlag die Rute reichen lassen, sollten die Finger von dem Sport lassen.
No Risk no Fun
woolver


----------



## noworkteam (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

fragen über fragen !!!!

muss der marlin sich eigentlich auch an mindestmasse halten ????|kopfkrat 

oder darf der jeden unvorsichtigen big-gamer mit nach hause nehmen....???|kopfkrat 

von schonzeiten ganz zu schweigen.....

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## Jirko (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

...doch der gleiche streifen jan? iss ja´n ding... sorry lotte! sah auf´m ersten & zweiten blick völlig anders aus... egal wie, auf alle fälle ne sicherlich schmerzhafte erfahrung #h


----------



## woolver (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

die wahren big gamer nehmen nix mit nach hause,denn der fisch ist eigentlich ungeniessbar weil mit allen möglichen toxinen verseucht.der fisch steht an der spitze der nahrungskette.ich selbst habe seit 15 jahren keinen fisch mehr getötet.schlimm finde ich es wenn spritzer so um die 100 - 200 pfund (beim blauen und schwarzem marlin)abgeschlagen werden,die konnte sich nicht mal vermehren.diese praxis aus mauritius und leider auch cabo san lucas haben mich dazu gebracht dort nicht mehr zu fischen.
tolle ressorts sind die tropic star lodge und die azoren dort wird nichts abgeschlagen was ein schwert trägt.in mexico war es lange zeit auch ok,nur laufen immer mehr leute da rum die kadaverfotos mit gestreiften marlinen brauchen.
ein weiblicher blue oder black marlin ist erst so ab einer grösse von 150 kg voll geschlechtsreif.wegen dieses raubbaus ist das einst herrliche big game gebiet mauritius tot.
gruss
woolver


----------



## havkat (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

Jupp Jirko, datt is Mr. Campbell.

War´s vor den Azoren?

Am schärfsten war die Einstellung von oben, als die Ringe von der Rute flogen und rund ums Heck ins Wasser plitschten.


----------



## woolver (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

sitzharness und 80er ausrüstung,gut möglich das das vor den azoren war,aber ich zumindest kenn da kein boot mit brauner reling.


----------



## havkat (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

War Campbells eigenes ship. 

Extra, wohl aufgrund eines enormen Marlin Runs, dorthin verlegt, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## woolver (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

jo da waren ein paar supergeile jahre von 1995-1998,habe dort selbst auf 40 ausfahrten sage und schreibe 46 blues gefangen laut less und joe(leider verstorben) waren sogar 3 grander dabei.das durchschnittsgewicht lag über 200 kg.war einfach irre.
dann war einige jahre ruhe,aber nun kommt der blue scheinbar wieder.
gruss
woolver


----------



## Jirko (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

da zieh ich mal stramm mein hütchen woolver > klingt ja nach ner geballten ladung big-game-erfahrung #6...

...@havkat: war das die sequenz mit dem synchronzucken unter den zuschauern? :m


----------



## woolver (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

jo das hat mich im jahre 1985 in malindi voll erwischt) habe dort damals meine ersten sails gefangen mit der seehorse und peter ready.dannach war ich infiziert und habe im januar 1988 vor mauritius meine ersten blues gefangen,dazu einen yellowfin von 286ibs.seitdem bin ich in diversen gebieten 187 mal rausgefahren und habe dort erfahrungen gesammelt )) mir war es vergönnt alle marlinarten in stückgewichten bis ca 1200 ibs zu fangen.thune grosse haie und 1 broadbill von 344kg kamen dazu.seit ein paar jahren musste ich es ruhiger angehen lassen,wegen rückenprobs.aber wie es aussieht habe ich die in den griff bekommen und plane für nächsten winter die erste tour seit 2001.freue mich riesig
gruss
woolver


----------



## Jirko (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*



> wegen rückenprobs...


dazu sach ich jetzt mal nix


----------



## woolver (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

lol,das behauptet meine frau auch immer,nur der bandscheibenvorfall kam beim grillen als ich die gaspulle ausgewechselt hab.


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

Hallo Havkat und Woolver die Aufnahmen stammen von Madeira wo Campbell damals sein eigenes Boot hinverlegt hatte weil die Insel zu dieser Zeit der Hot Spot für Grander Marlin war.Leider ist Campbell aus meiner Sicht bei allem was er für unseren Sport getan hat die Sorte Big Gamer auf die ich nicht so stehe da er nur scharf darauf war möglichst grosse Fische an möglichst leichten Gerät zu fangen.So hat er schon viele Marlins in der 500-700 Pfund Klasse mit 30-50Lbs Tackle gefangen ein solcher Fisch ist natürlich nach stundenlangem Drill durch Erschöpfung dem Tode geweiht.Im übrigen schade Woolver das du erst jetzt auch mal deine Meinung und persönlichen Erfahrungen zum Thema Catch +Release rüberbringst nachdem ich mich als Verfechter dieser Technik noch vor einigen Wochen in diesem Forum als ´Snob´massiven Anfeindungen ausgesetzt sah.

                 Tight Lines                   Jan 

    PS.Hallo Woolver habe heute mit Jörg Dieter H.telefoniert wie wärs mit
         Azoren -Horta Faial nächstes Jahr.Die Xacara ist dies Jahr schon ausgebucht.#h


----------



## woolver (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

Jo die Sache mit dem C&R ist für viele Leute schwer zu verstehen,wenn nen Fischverkaufgeiler Kapitän an Bord den Knüppel schneller zückt als ein Adrenalinverseuchter Angler kurz nach dem Drill reagieren kann.Ist mir am Anfang auch passiert.Aber durch Briefings mit der Crew am Tag vor der 1.Ausfahrt und klaren Anweisungen,verbunden mit ordentlichem Trinkgeld klappt das sogar in Afrika.
Die Sache mit den Azoren im nächsten Jahr,kann ich erst in diesem Frühherbst entscheiden,aus beruflichen Gründen.Aber ich denke wenn es auch mitte September sein kann,ist die Chance recht gross.Lass uns mal in Verbindung bleiben.
Gruss
woolver


----------



## woolver (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

Hehe muss n9och was loswerden!
Meine Videos mit lebenden herrlichen in allen Farben schillernden Marlinen,die am Ende eines grandiosen Kampfes langsam in die See verschwinden,sind sicher schönere Trophäen als Kadaverfotos in tristem graublau.
Wenn ich Fisch aus dem Meer essen will,tun es Beifänge wie Dorados,Kings,Baracudas oder kleine Yellowfins auch,und die sind deutlich gesünder.
Gruss
woolver


----------



## Heilbutt (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

Moin,
hat hier keiner Probleme mit dem öffnen des Filmchens??
Hab gerade zum zweiten mal wieder komplett aussteigen
lassen!!
Ich klicke nur auf den Link, und 5 Sekunden später geht

NICHTS

mehr:c .

(Muß dann über die Reset-Taste wieder alles hochfahren)

Mach ich was falsch?????????????????

Gruß

Holger


----------



## woolver (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

da siehste nur wie einer,dessen bremse blockt oder die schnur neben den ring gelandet ist mit schwung in warmem wasser baden geht))


----------



## saily (26. Januar 2006)

*@woolver*

Hi woolver,

da hast mir aber nen ganz schönen Schock verpaßt...|kopfkrat 

Du schreibst in einem deiner oberen Threads, daß das früher herrliche
Big-Game-Gebiet Mauritius wg. fehlendem C&R mittlerweile tot ist!!:c 

Ich hatte nämlich ernsthaft vor mich Ende März, Anfang April in den dortigen
Nordwesten auf Marlin-Fang zu begeben:g 

Nach allem was ich so im Internet recherchiert habe, in Büchern gelesen habe
usw. war ich davon überzeugt, daß man dort zu richtigen Zeit noch echt gute
Chancen auf Marlin, YFT oder Mako hätte...in 1. Linie ginge es aber schon um
Schnabelträger...|rolleyes 

Wär dir daher für so ziemlich jeden weiteren Input dankbar!! Natürlich auch
anderen, die dazu etwas beitragen können...:m 

Tight Lines

saily#h


----------



## sundangler (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*



			
				Heilbutt schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> hat hier keiner Probleme mit dem öffnen des Filmchens??
> Hab gerade zum zweiten mal wieder komplett aussteigen
> lassen!!
> ...



Vielleicht solltest du mal aktuelle Videocodecs installieren.


----------



## FalkenFisch (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

@ saily,

ich war im März 2003 eine Woche auf Mauritius, ebenfalls im Nordwesten (wettertechnisch sicher die beste Region der Insel).

BIG GAME technisch war ich aber auch enttäuscht. Sicher gehört auch immer Glück dazu und eine Woche ist auch kein aussagekräftiger Zeitraum, aber die Fänge über alle Boote waren sehr mau. Ich hatte nur Skipjacks, der größte Fisch aller Boote in diesem Zeitraum war ein Wahoo mit geschätzten 12 KG.

Von Schwertträgern war weit und breit nichts zu sehen#c


----------



## woolver (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

hi saily
ja mauritius ist durch verschiedene faktoren ziemlich tot.
1.totale überfischung durch die koreaner,die haben 1998 port louis ausgebaut und dafür die fischerreirechtebekommen.der thunbestand ist(bonitos) drastisch reduziert,den braucht der marlin aber dringend.
2.die dusseligen bootseigner dort haben über15-20jahre alles was nen schwert trug abgeschlagen,marlinbabies um die 150 pfund in mengen.
ich fahre seit 1998 nicht mehr hin,beobachte die szene aber.die bootspreise sind für die chancen dort unverschämt hoch,ca 500 euro am meridian und 350 wenn du handelst am centre de pech.aber dort fährst du selbst in der topzeit 5-10mal raus um nen marlinbabie zu fangen.
wenn du noch umdisponieren kannst fahre zur tropic star lodge in panama,dort ist im februar/märz hotspot auf tolle blackies.ich bin bei 10 ausfahrten immer insgesamt mit 5-15 marlinen eingekommen(nur flaggen,die fische schwimmen) in stückgewichten von ca 250-850 pfund,plus ner menge beifang.
gruss
woolver


----------



## klaus612 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

Diese tollen Fische abzuknüppeln ohne eine vernünftige Verwendung dafür zu haben ist echt das Letzte. Sie nur wegen des geilen Drills und des "Abenteuers" und der Jagd nach Rekorden zu fangen und dann wieder "gnädig" freizulassen ist aber ebenso erbärmlich und sagt viel über den Geisteszustand des Anglers. Meine Meinung.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

|rolleyeswußte doch dass so was in der Art kommt ...
früher oder später!
Jetzt gehts gleich wieder los hier :c:c:c!

pssst---) saily sag wie  sieht denn  deine Überlegung aus  falls  (Wolfgang´s  Tipp)
"Panama" dir nicht zusagt,einen Trip nach Trinidad&Tobago  zu  buchen|kopfkrathatte eine  Super Geile Zeit dort#6!


----------



## woolver (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

alles klar du bist natürlich der allesverwertende,weid und selbstgerechte angler,der diesen sport nur unblutig betreibt gelle.
ich lasse mich hier nun nicht über deinen geisteszustand aus,aber soviel muss gesagt sein.unser hobby ist in jedem fall ein blutiges und ich stehe ohne heuchelei dazu.
ich glaube das ich so weidmännisch wie möglich angel,kein lifebeat nur und ausschlisslich jiggs und niemals nirostahaken oder stahlvorfächer.
und für die armen leute dieser länder kannst du auch mehr tun wenn dudein geld dort ausgibst.ich bin weihnachten meistens in mombassa und die leuchtenden kinderaugen der aidswaisen von midji massalama,wenn ich ein paar schöne kings oder dorados dort zubereite sind mir lohn genug.
gruss an den unblutigen angler
woolver


----------



## woolver (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

jo hechthunter auch ne gute idee,aber dort ist doch eher white marlin season um die zeit?


----------



## wodibo (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

@Klaus612

mal schön den Ball flach halten, wenn ich bitten darf!!!
In der Regel geht es nicht ums Abschlagen (das wird von Big Gamern eh verpönt) oder ums C&R. Es geht um C&T(tag)&R. Dabei wird der Fisch markiert um mehr über ihn erfahren zu können. Das ist enorm wichtig für die Wissenschaft.
Also vorher bitte informieren und dann schreiben.


----------



## woolver (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

danke wobido,diese selbstredend tatsache hatte ich garnicht erwähnt ))))


----------



## klaus612 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

OK, meine Wortwahl war vielleicht nicht ganz in Ordnung, dafür entschuldige ich mich. In der Sache habe ich aber nichts zurückzunehmen. Das mit den "Tags" hört sich ja wohl eher nach dem berühmten Feigenblättchen an. Die Wale werden in Japan ja auch für rein wissenschaftliche Zwecke gejagt.

Ich angle selber gerne, aber mir ist dabei wichtig, dass man den Fisch mit *Respekt *behandelt. Ich habe null Verständniss wenn jemand einen Fisch tötet und ihn anschliessend in die Mülltonne wirft. Das ist respektlos. Es ist aber auch respektlos einen Fisch nur "just for fun" zu fangen und dann wieder freizulassen. Wenn eine Fischart an einem Ort bedroht ist, dann ist die Alternative zum Abknüppeln nicht C&R sondern *nicht angeln*, zumindest nicht gezielt auf diese Art.

Und das Argument, dass man den Menschen in den armen Ländern hilft, kann ja wohl auch nicht ernst gemeint sein. Wenn das wirklich das Ziel und nicht nur ein weiteres Feigenblatt wäre, dann würde eine Spende an eine entsprechende Hilfsorganisation viel mehr bewirken.

Die Angler (wie auch die Jäger) stehen von allen Seiten unter "Beschuss". Ich glaube: Wenn wir uns den Tieren nicht absolut respektvoll und vorbildlich gegenüber verhalten, werden wir langfristig den Kampf gegen PETA und viele andere weniger radikale Gruppen verlieren.


----------



## woolver (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

jo dann beschreib mal bitte welche fischarten du fängst und immer verwertest?Peta geht mir sorry am popo vorbei,aber deine feigenblatttheorie hinkt gewaltig,dann dürftest du nur angeln wenn du ein fischgeschäft hast,denn zurücksetzten darf ja dann nach deiner lesart nicht sein.
ich fange pro jahr ein paar hundert weissfische(esse ich alle nicht ergo C&R)hunderte barsche in allen grössen,ca 10 landen in der pfanne,15-30 zander ebensoviele aale,die grösseren in den topf die kleinen retour.10-20 hechte alle zurück mag keinen hecht,paar schleien dito und ein paar welse alle retour.
dann dürfte ich gar nicht fischen ))))
nene deine theorie hinkt gewaltig.
warst du mal big game fischen??? 
mich reizt die komplizierte jagd auf die fische ,der anspruchsvolle kampf und die herrlichen videos sind das ziel.aber wieso sollte ich nen sauber im schnabel gehakten billfish,oder einen hai töten??
ich weiss das viele leute uns als reiche versnobte spinner abtun,aber ich habe mich für dieses hobby entschieden und ich mag die fischkillenden touristen nicht,die aufs boot gehen sich ne angel in die hand drücken lassen,pumpen und dann den kadaver am galgen knipsen mit der begründung,die armen einheimischen müssen ja was zu essen haben.das finde ich dumm und naiv!!
glücklicherweise gibt es immer mehr ressorts wo die leute begreifen,das wir mit unserem geld die fische und ihre lebensräume schützen können.auf den azoren ist berufsfischerei in den hoheitsgewässern nur inselansässigen erlaubt,weil die charterbootbesitzer sehen das big game dauerhaft mehr bringt.dort wird alles released und wir werden dafür mit tollen fängen belohnt.ich habe vor faial an einem tag 2 fische um die 1000 pfund gefangen(video davon ist vorhanden)),das wäre ohne den schutz der fische nicht möglich gewesen.
gruss
woolver


----------



## Stingray (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

Für mich sieht die Rolle eher wie eine 50 Lbs aus. Und die Schnur reißt bei solcher Aktion. Also mit was hat der geangelt |kopfkrat . 300 Lbs Stahlvorfach |kopfkrat . Oder welche Tragkraft reißt einen so von Board |kopfkrat . Oder wog der Kerl nur 20 Kg |kopfkrat ? ;+ ;+ ;+ 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## woolver (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

wenn du auf dem falschen fuss erwischt wirst und die leine erst nach sekunden reisst bisste im bach g


----------



## Sailfisch (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*



			
				klaus612 schrieb:
			
		

> OK, meine Wortwahl war vielleicht nicht ganz in Ordnung, dafür entschuldige ich mich. In der Sache habe ich aber nichts zurückzunehmen. Das mit den "Tags" hört sich ja wohl eher nach dem berühmten Feigenblättchen an. Die Wale werden in Japan ja auch für rein wissenschaftliche Zwecke gejagt.
> 
> Ich angle selber gerne, aber mir ist dabei wichtig, dass man den Fisch mit *Respekt *behandelt. Ich habe null Verständniss wenn jemand einen Fisch tötet und ihn anschliessend in die Mülltonne wirft. Das ist respektlos. Es ist aber auch respektlos einen Fisch nur "just for fun" zu fangen und dann wieder freizulassen. Wenn eine Fischart an einem Ort bedroht ist, dann ist die Alternative zum Abknüppeln nicht C&R sondern *nicht angeln*, zumindest nicht gezielt auf diese Art.
> 
> ...




Hallo Klaus!

Das ist doch mal ein sachlicher Beitrag mit dem man umgehen kann. Ich akzeptiere Deine Meinung, teile sie aber nicht. Du bist hier im Big Game Bereich, so daß die Mehrzahl Deiner Haltung eher kritisch gegenüberstehen wird, schließlich hältst Du das Big Game generell für nicht akzeptabel. Nochmals, diese Meinung sei Dir gestattet. Ich bitte aber eines zur berücksichtigen und das ist auch nicht neu. Ob nun bei den allgemeinen C&R Debatten oder jetzt hier beim Thema Big Game, für mich gefährden diejenigen, die wie vorliegend auch Du, sich auf ein derart "hohes moralisch ethisches Roß" setzen, die Existenzberechtigung des Angeln selbst. Es gibt Abgrenzungsprobleme zwischen den danach noch zulässigen und "anrüchigen" Angelvarianten. Angeln nur zum Nahrungserwerb? Für mich ist Angeln mehr, auch Spaß, sonst könnte ich meine Fische auch in der Nordsee kaufen, wäre wahrscheinlich auch billiger.
Ich glaube, daß Beiträge wie Deiner der Anglerschaft schaden. Weil die Abgrenzung die Du vornehmen willst von keinem "Nichtangler" nachvollzogen werden kann. Und wenn sich die Angler schon wechselseitig die Existenzberechtigung absprechen, wieso sollen uns dann Leute wie Peta u.ä. akzeptieren. Wenn Du ernsthaft glaubst, daß man sich mit diesen Leuten auf einen tragbaren Kompromiß, der das Angeln -in welcher Form auch immer- zulassen wird, einigen kann, so hast Du Dir, für meine Begriffe, ein großes Maß an Naivität bewahrt. Nicht böse gemeint, aber ich habe z.B. mit den Kormoranfreunden vom Nabu vor Ort andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Die nehmen einen "Fundamentalstandpunkt" ein, eine Kompromiß mit solchen Leuten kann man m.E. nicht erreichen.
Daher bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung, daß sich Angler nicht wechselseitig die Existenzberechtigung absprechen sollten. Wenn ich bestimmte Praktiken nicht gutheiße, so muß ich sie ja auch nicht praktizieren. Es wird ja niemand gezwungen Big Game Fischen zu gehen.


----------



## saily (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

Hallo:g ,

danke woolver u. Falkenfisch für euere Erfahrungen zum Thema Mauritius.
Daß die Fische dort entnommen werden war mir bewußt und wie die gleich
wieder aufflammende C&R Debatte (an der ich mir schon die Finger verbrannt habe) zeigt, ist dieses Thema so sensibel, daß man wahrscheinlich nie alle Angler (und erst recht nicht Nichtangler) unter einer gemeinsam vertretbaren "goldenen Kuppel" vereinen kann. Was wahrsch. daran liegt, daß beide "Lager" in bestimmten Punkten recht haben und es somit keinen "Königsweg" gibt, mit dem alle gleichermaßen
leben können. Darum sollte man diesen Glaubenskrieg hier nicht schon wieder vertiefen - sondern darauf vertrauen, daß jeder Sportangler daß
tut was er mit sich und seinen eigenen Moralvorstellungen vereinbaren kann und dabei die örtlichen Begebenheiten so beurteilt wie es seiner 
Meinung nach richtig ist. Vorschreiben kann man das sowieso keinem...

Erschüttert war ich darüber, daß eine so naturverbundene und an und für sich wohlhabende Insel wie Mauritius tatsächlich die Fischereirechte an
koreanische :r :r  Killerfangflotten verkauft hat#d ;+   ....
Da dürften meiner Meinung nach die von den Charterkapitänen verwerteten Fische noch das kleinere Übel sein! In Anbetracht dieser
Tatsache muß ich meine Reise tatsächlich nochmal überdenken - aber
schwer fällts mir schon wenn ich an die Strände, Tauchgründe, das Essen
usw. dort denke...  vielleicht wirds dann doch das ursprünglich avisierte
Ziel Kenia Malindi  im August zur Marlinrunzeit mit Peter und seiner Seahorse...#6  Die Marlins sind ja letztes Jahr wieder zurückgekehrt - und die Wahrscheinlichkeit daß sie 2006 wiederkommen ist meiner Ansicht nach
groß|supergri 

Natürlich wär Panama dann auch noch eine Überlegung wert - aber da wirds jetzt mit Recherche, buchen usw. doch ziemlich knapp wg. der besten Reisezeit! Jedoch vielen Dank für den Tip woolver - wie aktuell sind denn deine Recherchen zu diesem Ziel? Mein nur weil du ja schreibst, daß du wg. Rückenpr. schon ne Weile nicht mehr auf großer Jagd warst.#c 

@Hechthunter: Trinidad/Tobago würde von den Vorstellungen her die ich an ein perfektes Urlaubsland habe (unabhängig vom Fischen) schon in Frage kommen - möchte aber bei meiner nächsten Streif definitiv zur Marlinzeit da sein - falls du nähere Infos hast nur her damit|rolleyes 

Also Freunde, haut rein und haltet den Ball flach!
Make love - not war!!  :l 

Always tight lines

saily#h


----------



## Ptero (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

bin ich ja ein bischen froh, das ich so mehr in stippen mache. Das Rotauge möcht ich sehen...............

War nur spass.

ptero


----------



## woolver (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

ich habe viel freunde dort die mich über jede saison informieren,aber die tropic star lodge hat auch eine hervorragende homepage


----------



## woolver (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

die tropic star lodge hat allerdings nur einen kleinen strand und die umgebung ist dschungel ))


----------



## klaus612 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus!
> 
> Das ist doch mal ein sachlicher Beitrag mit dem man umgehen kann...



Hi Sailfisch,
vielen Dank für deine sachliche Antwort |rolleyes Natürlich erwarte ich nicht, im Big Game Forum besonders viel Beifall für meine Meinung zu bekommen.  Ich habe ja mein Ziel schon erreicht, wenn mal ein bisschen drüber diskutiert wird. Ich denke, wir Angler sollten selbst unsere größten Kritiker sein (ok, die PETA sollten wir sicher nicht übertreffen ). 

Wenn wir nur noch hinter verschlossenen Türen diskutieren nach dem Motto "psst, der 'Feind' hört mit", dann schaffen wir uns eine viel größere Angriffsfläche. Es geht auch nicht darum, Leute von PETA und Co zu überzeugen - da ist jede Mühe vergebens, das ist klar. Es geht schon eher darum, was der nichtangelnde Otto Normalverbraucher so von uns Anglern denkt. Ist es das Bild des drill-geilen nach-Norwegen-mit-Kühltruhen-fahrenden bedrohte-Fische-abknüppelnden tierquälenden Müll-am-Angelplatz-hinterlassenden (usw.) Anglers? Oder das Bild des Anglers, der angelt, weil es eine tolle und natürliche Art ist, Natur zu erleben, der sich daneben für den Schutz von Meeren und Seen einsetzt und sich selbstkritisch mit den ethischen Fragestellungen der Angelei auseinandersetzt? Dieses Bild beeinflusst jeder von uns.

Du hast recht damit, dass die "Abgrenzung", von der du sprichst, nicht einfach zu definieren ist. Umso wichtiger ist es meiner Meinung nach, darüber zu diskutieren, wie denn diese Abgrenzung aussehen sollte. Vielleicht kommt irgendwann mal ein breit akzeptierter "Ehrenkodex" (ich weiss, altmodisches Wort) für Angler dabei heraus...

So, ich hoffe, dass diejenigen, die eine schmutzige C&R Debatte erwartet haben, enttäuscht wurden #h


----------



## woolver (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

@klaus612
die antworten auf meine fragen würden mich trotzdem interessieren
gruss
woolver


----------



## klaus612 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*



			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> @klaus612
> die antworten auf meine fragen würden mich trotzdem interessieren
> gruss
> woolver


ok, ich versuche es...



			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> jo dann beschreib mal bitte welche fischarten du fängst und immer verwertest?


Ich verwerte natürlich nicht jeden Fisch sondern setzte z.B. untermassige Fische natürlich zurück. Ich habe auch nirgendwo verlangt, dass jeder Fisch auf Biegen und Brechen verwertet werden muss. Aber ich fische nicht mit dem *Vorsatz*, meinen Zielfisch sowieso zu releasen. Das macht für mich einen großen Unterschied. Wenn ich schon viel Fisch geangelt habe und nicht viel mehr verwerten kann, höre ich auf oder probiere es mal an einer anderen Stelle oder mit neuen potentiell weniger fängigen Techniken, 



			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> warst du mal big game fischen???


Nein, das sollte sich wohl aus meinem Posting rauslesen lassen...



			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> mich reizt die komplizierte jagd auf die fische ,der anspruchsvolle kampf und die herrlichen videos sind das ziel.aber wieso sollte ich nen sauber im schnabel gehakten billfish,oder einen hai töten??


Ich habe ja überhaupt nicht gesagt du sollst ihn töten. Meine Anregung war, darüber nachzudenken, ob du überhaupt gezielt drauf angeln solltest.


----------



## Sailfisch (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*



			
				klaus612 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht kommt irgendwann mal ein breit akzeptierter "Ehrenkodex" (ich weiss, altmodisches Wort) für Angler dabei heraus...



Auch wenn ich es bedauere, aber die "Ehre" spielt im 21 Jh. leider wirklich keine große Rolle mehr. Wie heißt es so schön in "Des Teufels General": Ja die Ehre, die habt Ihr vergessen bei Eurer Rettungsaktion!"
Muß also irgend wann mal auf der Strecke geblieben sein. Gleichwohl kann man ja an sich selbst höher Anforderungen stellen als es die Allgemeinheit tut. Wenn man z.B. noch darauf besteht, daß ein einmal gegebenes Wort zählt etc. Ich versuche das weitestgehend so zu handhaben.



			
				klaus612 schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht schon eher darum, was der nichtangelnde Otto Normalverbraucher so von uns Anglern denkt. Ist es das Bild des drill-geilen nach-Norwegen-mit-Kühltruhen-fahrenden bedrohte-Fische-abknüppelnden tierquälenden Müll-am-Angelplatz-hinterlassenden (usw.) Anglers? Oder das Bild des Anglers, der angelt, weil es eine tolle und natürliche Art ist, Natur zu erleben, der sich daneben für den Schutz von Meeren und Seen einsetzt und sich selbstkritisch mit den ethischen Fragestellungen der Angelei auseinandersetzt? Dieses Bild beeinflusst jeder von uns.



Da ist m.E. der Punkt. Und mit dem letzten Satz machst Du deutlich, daß es eben wieder beim einzelnen Angler liegt, wie wir in der Öffentlichkeit ankommen. Auch ich kann nur den Kopf schütteln über Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten nichtbeachtende Angler, welche Ihre Wurmdosen und sonstigen Müll in der Landschaft lassen und womöglich besoffen irgendwelche Passanten anpöbeln. 
Der Ansatz sollte aber positiv erfolgen, sprich nicht in der Kritik der anderen, sondern im Vorleben wie man es richtig macht.
Und ich bin der festen Überzeugung, daß sich da auch viel getan hat. Bei uns im Verein würden derartige Verhalten nicht akzeptiert. Unserer Verein versteht sich auch als Naturschützer (Allerdings muß das Verhältnis des Vereinszwecks zu Sekundärzielen, Naturschutz etc. im angemessenen Verhältnis stehen, beim VDSF habe ich da manchmal einige Zweifel. Ist aber ein anderes Thema). 
Säuberung des Gewässerumlandes, naturnaher Besatz, Jugendarbeit und so weiter, alles Aufgaben die unserer Verein wahrnimmt. Sofern ich es überblicke, genießen daher die Angelvereine und auch die Angler bei uns einen guten Ruf (Microkosmos Dorf/Gemeinde).

Beim Big Game ist es ähnlich. Man muß sich ja nicht nur aufs Fischen beschränken. Sondern man kann sich auch zur Aufgabe machen, auf Mißstände, welche einem in diesem Zusammenhang auffallen hinzuweisen und versuchen diese abzustellen. Durch sein Hobby erlangt man Sonderwissen, welches den Horizont für Probleme öffnet, welche anderen verborgen bleiben. In diesem Zusammenhang denke ich z.B. an unsere Emailaktion bzgl. den Marlinsteaks.
Aber auch mit T&R unterstützen Big Gamer z.B. die Wissenschaft. Gleichwohl wäre es wohl wenig überzeugend, wenn man argumentiert, man fische für die Wissenschaft. Ist aber ein "Sekundärzweck" der durchaus positiv ins Gewicht fällt. 

In diesem Sinne: Es gibt nichts gutes, außer man tut es!


----------



## FalkenFisch (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

@woolver

Ich bin auch noch auf der Suche nach einer schönen BIG GAME Destination mit "Fanggarantie" für dieses Jahr, im Idealfall für den März/April.

Wie ist es denn um die Zeit in Panama aus deiner Erfahrung und was muß man für eine Woche denn so investieren?

Danke für Info´s,

FalkenFisch


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

Hallo Saily schade das meine Info zu Rodrigues so untergegangen ist (keine Fragen oder Kommentare)die Insel ist von Mauritius aus mit dem Flieger in ca.30 Minuten Flug zu erreichen.Dort sind die Koreaner bisher nicht aufgetaucht und das Fischen ist wie auf Mauritus vor 10 Jahren.Wenn du mit Familie fährst empfehle ich eine Woche Beach Programm auf Mauritius und dann rüber nach Rod. zum Fischen.Schau dir mal die Web Site WWW.Bluedynamite.mu Auf diesem Boot sind Schon Freunde von mir gefahren und waren sehr zufrieden.Gefischt wird mit Accurate Rollen d.h.vom Feinsten! Zum Thema Tropic Star Lodge da hat dir Woolver eine sehr gute Empfehlung gegeben da diese seit Jahren als No.1 weltweit gilt. Zur Zeit ist Top Season Black Marlin (Fanggarantie !) und Sailfish (8 Boote in einer Woche 1100 Sails releast !!)diese Exklusivität (der nächste bewohnte Ort ist ca.100 Meilen entfernt)der Luxus und die Fangstatistik hat aber auch ihren Preis.5 Tage Fischen (31 Fuss Bertrams) mit Unterkunft (Vollpension) ohne Flug ! ca.7000 US Dollar !!!Aber es lohnt sich weil auch das Inshore Fischen (Rooster,Pargo,Snook,Grouper vom feinsten ist 

                    Tight Lines                     Jan


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

Hallo Falkenfisch,Panama ist in jedem Fall ein Traumziel aber Flüge sind teuer (Gibt nur wenige Direktflüge!)Schau mal bei WWW.Tropicstar.com+WWW.Gofishpanama.com.
Ich würde Costa Rica noch in Betracht ziehen wenn du mehr wissen willst gib Laut.

                    Tight Lines                  Jan|wavey:


----------



## FalkenFisch (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

@Mahi-Mahi

Bin sehr an weiteren Info´s interessiert!

Panama scheint ja ein Traumziel zu sein, ist aber offensichtlich preislich mit 7K USD + teurem Flug auch entsprechen platziert .

Erfahre gern Näheres über Costa Rica:m


----------



## woolver (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

jo der preis ist zumindest numerisch nicht niedrig,aber im verhältnis zum Fang weitaus günsteiger als zum beispiel mauritius,dort kostet ein trip ohne flug mit 6 ausfahrten im meridian brabant(etwa von der klasse mit tropic star zu vergleichen) im märz mindestens 6500 euro.dafür kannste von null bis 3 kleinere marline durchschnittlich sehen.grossfische über 500 pfund kommen 1-3mal im jahr vor wenn überhaupt.
die tropic star lodge ist luxus pur und inner woche gehste normal nicht unter 10 marlinbissen heim,plus mengen von sails,spinnersharks,thune u.v.m. als ich da war hab ich auch noch 3 stattliche blues erwischt.die blackies lagen zwischen knapp 300 und 800 pfund.morgends fährste kurz raus und befindest dich in einer wand von fischen aller art.
wenn du wie ich den lifebeat nicht magst,nimm softheads um die 35cm und grosse federjiggs mit.gerät an bords is gut nur die kunstköder sind eher sparsam.
gruss
woolver

p.s. mahe mahe,das mit rodriguez sieht toll aus.


----------



## woolver (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

@klaus612 hmmm wenn das konsequent ausgelebt würde,dürfte 1.kein nichtfischesser angeln.2.das moderne karpfenangeln,tarponfischen,wallerfischen(grosse schmecken nicht) und 3.auck kein wett oder stippfischer(ich kenne keinen der 40 brassen futtert) angeln.dann wiederrum ist angelfischerei aus hobby tot.
illst du das?
gruss 
woolver


----------



## klaus612 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*



			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> @klaus612 hmmm wenn das konsequent ausgelebt würde,dürfte 1.kein nichtfischesser angeln.2.das moderne karpfenangeln,tarponfischen,wallerfischen(grosse schmecken nicht) und 3.auck kein wett oder stippfischer(ich kenne keinen der 40 brassen futtert) angeln.dann wiederrum ist angelfischerei aus hobby tot.
> illst du das?
> gruss
> woolver


Deinem Punkt 1 kann ich voll zustimmen. Wer keinen Fisch isst, soll sich ein anderes Hobby suchen. Wenn bei Punkt 2 oder 3 Fische nicht respektvoll (in dem Sinn wie ich es vorher beschrieben habe) behandelt werden, bin ich in der Tat dagegen, aber ich weiss, dass es auch hier viele sehr verantwortungsvolle Angler gibt. Ich sehe es absolut nicht so, dass die Angelfischerei "tot" wäre, wenn Fische als Lebewesen behandelt werden. Mein Eindruck ist, dass die Mehrheit der Angler sich sehr vernünftig verhält und es nur ein kleiner Teil der Anglerschaft ist, die uns so in Verruf bringen.


----------



## wodibo (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*



			
				klaus612 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn bei Punkt 2 oder 3 Fische nicht respektvoll (in dem Sinn wie ich es vorher beschrieben habe) behandelt werden, bin ich in der Tat dagegen, aber ich weiss, dass es auch hier viele sehr verantwortungsvolle Angler gibt. Ich sehe es absolut nicht so, dass die Angelfischerei "tot" wäre, wenn Fische als Lebewesen behandelt werden. Mein Eindruck ist, dass die Mehrheit der Angler sich sehr vernünftig verhält und es nur ein kleiner Teil der Anglerschaft ist, die uns so in Verruf bringen.



Jepp Klaus #6 Und genau hier gebe ich dem Großteil der Big Gamer und auch der Little Big Gamer ohne schlechtes Gewissen die Hand.
Übrigens, das Theam Fisch für die Armen mal an einem Beispiel:
Ich hab mich auf Sri Lanka mit einem Beachboy angefreundet, der mir dann Angelmöglichkeiten (LBG) mit einem Fischer besorgt hat. Die Crew bekam ein reichliches Trinkgeld und der Fisch wurde direkt beim Beachboy zu Hause verwertet. Eingeladen war die ganze Nachbarschaft und natürlich auch ich. Wir sind dann noch los und haben ordentlich Reis, Obst und Gewürze gekauft. Die Augen der Menschen lassen jede Diskussion über den Sinn von solchem Handeln verblassen. 
Ich war jedenfalls froh, das ich mit diesen Menschen zusammen sein durfte und etwas tun konnte, bei dem mein Hobby nicht zu kurz kam und ich obendrein noch helfen konnte :m


----------



## milchner1 (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

Ich frage mich gerade ob der die Schnurbremse nicht eingestellt hat? Den Typen hätte es zerlegt wenn er am Stuhl festgegurtet gewesen wäre. Schaut euch doch die Wucht an, mit der der Fisch den ins Wasser zieht. Der Mensch wiegt doch bestimmt 80kg. Und trotzdem macht das dem Fisch nix aus. Da stimmt doch mit der Einstellung der Bremse was nicht, oder?


----------



## Mepps (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: heftiges video*

Ich denk mal die schnur hat sich um den spitzenring der rute gewickelt und so würde dann der angler bei der plötzlichen flucht des marlins über board gerissen!|scardie: |scardie: |scardie:


----------



## chef79 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: heftiges video*

Hallo wie kann ich mr das Video mit dem Black Marlin,der das Boot attakiert, denn anschauen???

MfG Guido


----------



## J.D. (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: heftiges video*

Hallo Chef 79

Der Marlin in dem Film ist ein Blauer Marlin ca 1000 lb + auf 30 lb Schnur gedrillt,die Rolle eine 50 W Tiagra mit einer 50 Shimano Rute .Der Fisch wurde auf dem Boot Chunda meines Bekannten Stewart Campbell in Madeira gefangen.Da Stewart nur mit Mono Stahldraht mit ca 400 kg Tragkraft angelt konnte sich der Draht um die Rute drehen und und den Angler über Bord ziehen der so schnell keine Möglichkeit hatte sich vom Gurt zu befreien.
Wenn du den Film haben möchtest kann ich schicken darf aber nur privat gezeigt werden
Kannst mir ja eine private Nachricht senden.
Wenn jemand Fragen zur IGFA hat kann er mich ebenfalls ansprechen da ich IGFA Rep.
für Deutschland bin.

Jörg-Dieter Haselhorst


----------



## Sailfisch (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: heftiges video*



chef79 schrieb:


> Hallo wie kann ich mr das Video mit dem Black Marlin,der das Boot attakiert, denn anschauen???
> 
> MfG Guido



Schau mal hier rein.

http://www.bgfc.de/Videogalerie.asp


----------



## BöhserZwerg (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: heftiges video*

Krass!|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Was das wohl für ein Fisch war ???Ärgerlich um den Fisch#q#q#q#q und den armen Jung....:q:q:q


----------



## bodensee_fischer (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: heftiges video*

werden die fische eigentlich mit dem gaff gelandet, wenn man sie wieder releasen will oder wie macht man das dann?


----------

